# RePost, Air/Car Makeover Build... (wip)



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

So, I posted this int the MKV forum, but because the car is on air and the build STARTED here, I'm reposting it here. There is still some more air ride remodeling to be done (rewiring, new struts, new Dorbritz LCAs) and I want to post the progress of that in here... Enjoy guys...

Okay, so I mean to do this a looong time ago. Basically just as a place to keep all my progress in a tight little group but I've been procrastinating and have just been too busy lately. SO, with that said, here we go... Not too much craziness, and it's pretty much been bit by bit, but its been fun.

Bought the car (08 GTi)in January 08 to replace this poorly modded crap box after it was totalled by a sleeping old man who shouldn't have been driving, haha:









The car about a month after I bought it, still pretty much stock with Vogtland springs, an ugly nose, Nuespeed intake, APR stgI, and the Europlate that I just can't forget (but want to):









Installed red rocket intake:









6 months later, started gettin dirty on some airride products and a decent set of wheels. Come June, the transformation was fairly complete. These wheels helped:









Crappy air set up that I WAS NOT pleased with:









And the car with everything installed and complete:









So, after 6 months of having the car and doing some tiny mods, I set Audrey loose for her first show season:


























SO, winter 08 was upon us so I decided to change some things up. First to go had to be the Europlate. Most things grow on you, but this definitely grew off of me... And apparently my Rugby team hated it, at least this pic text says so, haha:









I was always a fan of the MKIV R32 front end. It just looks so aggressive, yet so clean to me. The Rabbit front end seems to be kind of close to that design and I really wanted to replicate that, so I found someone to do the swap with me:

























Also, decided to spice up the pillars a bit:

















Was definitely happy with the outcome, but knew it needed some attention. Decided to overhaul the entire car that winter and clean her up. I'm not a body work guy but I have a buddy who definitely is, so I asked for his services:

Shaved and debadged front end/notch:









Shaved hatch:









Painted lowers and Votex skirts:

















no pictures, but also painted the roof, grill, and lower rear valence BMP. While Audrey was gettting a makeover, decided to buy her some new shoes:

















Another area that needed some attention was the hatch area. The first attempt was rushed, and we all know that you don't rush if you want things to be done properly. So, I cleaned it up and gave her some class:

















She was finally complete, and just in time for show season 09 too:

































At this point, I was completely happy with the car and didn't really feel as if any changes were necessary. Regardless, had to take some time off from her anyway as I had a year long deployment coming up. So, the old lady went into hibernation for the rest of 09 and all of 2010.
Came home for 2 weeks during that time and the only changes made was a new EuroJet downpipe and a stgII upgrade done by the folks at APR. 
Deployment ended and it was back to the drawing board with some interior plans. I've always loved the look of the Recaro Sportster CS and knew that was what was gonna go down, so down it went... Hit up my interior guy, discussed the look I was going for, and away he went with it. 
While he was busy with that, Western Washington decided to turn retarded and flip it's weather to crap. Fun...








So, into the shop of a good friend it went. Figured this would also be a good time to clean her up a tad bit more, so I got rid of the rub strips completely:









Also, sold the TH-Lines. Bought some wheels from a friend in the mean time, until I could make up my mind about something I really wanted:

















Decided I wanted more power in this thing because I was starting to get bored... So, took the time to source out a K04 kit and with the HUGE help of a good friend, went to town:

























Rotors:









Engine cosmetics:

















Finally, I made a wheel decision. CCW LM-5s:










Finishing touches on the interior:

































Got a fatty shift knob and Momo wheel, and was content. Rear seat delete and Schroth harnesses... yup, Audrey has come a long wayand I couldn't be more pleased...


















































Hopefully I can get a better photoshoot pretty soon. Thanks for looking guys :beer:

*MOD LIST:*

*Exterior:* 
completely shaved rabbit front bumper, colormatched stock rear bumper, votex side skirts and front lip, BMP painted roof with matching rear lower valence and front grill, shaved hatch, OEM R32 tinted taillights, rear wiper delete

*Engine:* 
APR tuned K04 turbo upgrade, S3 injectors, S3 intercooler and piping, Eurojet polished valve cover, polished washer fluid cap, polished coolant cap, polish Eurojet VTA catch can, VF intake, Eurojet 3" turbo back v-banded exhaust

*Interior:*
Kenwood DNX DVD headunit, oem euro dash cubby, Recaro Sportster CS seats wrapped in blood red leather and black suede with matching rear seat delete, leather door cards, shift boot, and arm rest, black suede pillars and headliner, Easystreet Autopilot air ride controller in ashtray, Schroth Autocobtroll III seat harnesses, Momo Trek steering wheel, Forge heavy shift knob, Osir vent guage pod w/Defi Blue Racer boost gauge 

*Suspension:* 
Mason-Tech Airstruts with bearing relocation, Airhouse 2 rear bags, Koni Yellow shocks, Easystreet air management w/5 gal tank

*Wheels and Brakes:*
CCW LM5s 18x8.5 and 18x9.5, Toyo Proxes 4 205/40 18 and 215/40 18, Zimmerman front and rear drilled rotors, Stop-Tech steel braided brake lines


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Awesome redo. I love those seats....ahhh hell love the whole car.:thumbup::thumbdown:


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

car looked great at stance wars yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice work, a fan :thumbup:


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Love the transformation, Chris!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

mikegilbert said:


> Love the transformation, Chris!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks awesome...


----------



## cb8xfactor (May 31, 2007)

Ivbeen so in love with ur car bro... *no ***** lol... U have one of the cleanest mKVs I've ever seen:thumbup:


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

where's your center caps? and that red gli is the shyt, to bad your pos is blocking it...


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

always been a fan of this car. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

Us2bA4dr said:


> where's your center caps? and that red gli is the shyt, to bad your pos is blocking it...


I peed on that GLI. I heard it's old owner runs a kid sweat shop making Nike Dunks and speedometers.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Interior is beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

damn.. you turned her around.. looks so awesome.. cant wait to get home and see the pics that my job wont let me see


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks much better then the Jetta.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

ShadowWabbit said:


> Looks much better then the Jetta.


the Jetta is never to be spoken of again... haha... it was a horrible phase of my life that im trying to forget... haha


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

i always wondered who owned that ugly assed jetta..makes sense now...and your rugby team looks like a bunch of pansies...i am sure my bridge club would take them...


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

Us2bA4dr said:


> i always wondered who owned that ugly assed jetta..makes sense now...and your rugby team looks like a bunch of pansies...i am sure my bridge club would take them...


ha! you never saw that jetta. i wasnt hanging around the pnw dub scene then... and you should come out and play some rugby with me dude, if your old man knees can hack it. haha


----------



## scott_eh4 (Jan 20, 2006)

love the wheel choice :thumbup:

...and those seats  :heart:


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

Found two more that I dig :thumbup:


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)

car looked money at stancewars, lovin the new interior :thumbup:


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

CoopersVR6 said:


> car looked money at stancewars, lovin the new interior :thumbup:


thanks dude! definitely my favorite thing about the car right now :beer:


----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

Car looks awesome man ccw's look so much better :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

loved the thline phase


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

Ben from RI said:


> loved the thline phase


yeah, i find that i miss that stage a lot too


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

The seats look fantastical :thumbup: Love the stages the car has seen :beer:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have always been a fan of your car. I feel in love with it with the th's and it just keeps getting better. It's been a real inspiration for me :thumbup:


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

This car looks great and im not even a fan of the MKV body style.:thumbup:

And as an added bonus you seem to be a hilarious black guy!
I dont know what else you have planned but whatever it may be I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

why is this the first time i have seen this, amazing :thumbup:


----------

